# How do you make knobs that CLICK



## EFA (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm building a play kitchen for my kids. I'm looking for suggestions on how to make my wooden knobs CLICK when turned. That would most certainly delight my kids

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

on the backside of the knob you can attach a box around the shaft portion… drive a brad halfway into the shaft, and staple a plastic tab onto the inside of the box, so when the knob is turned the brad pushes the tab and then the snap back of the tab gives you the click… you could add more tabs through the box, or more brads to get a continuous click.


----------

